# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Best Projectile Weapon for Survival Applications?

## sgtdraino

What projectile weapon do you think is "best" for a survival scenario? The weapon would primarily be used for gathering food, and perhaps personal protection in a pinch.

Some weapons are more effective, but harder (or impossible) to maintain ammo for in the field.

Some weapons are less effective, but have ammo that can sometimes be re-used or made in the field.

Some weapons can even be made in the field, though varying degrees of skill are required.

Please explain your answer as best you can.

----------


## trax

firearms, the ammo's pretty easy to carry. I think a spear is the best projectile weapon you can make in the wild, making a bow or a sling that you're going to be accurate with is tricky at best and a spear is usually stronger.

----------


## crashdive123

Firearms for me.  For a wilderness situation - probably 22 cal rifle - good for small game, ammo is light weight.  I would also have a larger caliber handgun for personal protection.

If it was an "after the storm passed" survival situation I would be more heavily armed.  Probably 223 or 7.62X39 semi auto rifle along with 12 gauge pump shotgun as well as handguns.

----------


## sgtdraino

> I think a spear is the best projectile weapon you can make in the wild, making a bow or a sling that you're going to be accurate with is tricky at best and a spear is usually stronger.


You know, I didn't even think of a spear as being a projectile weapon, but I suppose it is. Makes sense.

----------


## trax

I so wanted to go with boomerang, but I've never used a real one, and somehow Frisbees just don't cut it as a weapon you know, unless you're Captain America

----------


## Sourdough

Lot depends on where you are on the planet. Some silly wahoo's carry a firearm to the outhouse........ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sourdough

I looked for "Attack Geese" on the list, must have missed it. I just throw Mr. Maynard at my problem, and problem solved.

----------


## crashdive123

Do you carry that new 308 to the outhouse Hopeak?  I mean, with no door you can probably get off a long range shot. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sourdough

> Do you carry that new 308 to the outhouse Hopeak?  I mean, with no door you can probably get off a long range shot.


NO.....I off-loaded it at the last Gunshow; I had it there for show and tell, and someone made me a Godfather offer. I am stuck with 4,500 rounds of .308 FMJ. I'll off-load that at the next show.

----------


## Fargus

In a survival scenario, I'd have to go with a slingshot. Ammo can be grabbed off the ground or recovered (steel ball bearings make an incredible impact). They are light and easy to carry. It is also a fairly easy weapon to gain a comfortable degree of proficiency with (unlike a steeper learning curve for a true sling). A bow would be my second choice. Guns are great, but ammo is heavy and will eventually run out. Plus, guns are loud and scare away prey. A miss with a slingshot or bow and your prey may not even know it was a target, leaving a better chance for a follow up attempt.

----------


## Rick

Firearm for me. All around, my 10/22. I can procure game and make you keep your head down. You can't ask for more than that.

----------


## crashdive123

Hmmmm?  After Beo's posting on the Little House books I'm suprised that nobody has chosen projectile vomiting.

----------


## nell67

> Hmmmm? After Beo's posting on the Little House books I'm suprised that nobody has chosen projectile vomiting.


Psst,that would be listed under "other".

----------


## crashdive123

:EEK!:  :EEK!: wonder what the range is on that stuff.  Well at least to keep a tight grouping. :Wink:

----------


## nell67

Well now,my kids could vomit and hit the wall on the other side of the room,however,it was all over the place,no tight grouping there. :EEK!:

----------


## crashdive123

From what I understand, with practice you can achieve amazing accuracy.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## nell67

Ya know,I have never watched that movie. But I understand she was pretty good at it??

----------


## crashdive123

Yep.  Ya know, I couldn't eat split pea soup for the longest time after that movie.

----------


## Gray Wolf

I'm with crash again "probably 22 cal rifle - good for small game, ammo is light weight".

----------


## Sourdough

The new CHARGER by Ruger, It is a 10/22 Handgun. With Leupold 2.5X8 Extended Eye Relief scope and ten cases of .22LR. Thats 50,000 rounds, and ten extra magazines.

Hopefully someday it will be offered in .22 Magnum and that will be perfect.

----------


## dilligaf2u2

I would have to say for myself, it would depend where in the world I would be and what I was doing. 

There were times I wished I had a canon. Other times I was glad I had my SAK with me. 

Don

----------


## Beo

MY FLINTLOCK is my FAVORITE WEAPON!!!! But for survival my Ruger .22

----------


## sgtdraino

> In a survival scenario, I'd have to go with a slingshot. Ammo can be grabbed off the ground or recovered (steel ball bearings make an incredible impact). They are light and easy to carry. It is also a fairly easy weapon to gain a comfortable degree of proficiency with <snip> A miss with a slingshot or bow and your prey may not even know it was a target, leaving a better chance for a follow up attempt.


I like this idea. Have you actually hunted with a slingshot? Is there a particular type you would recommend? I had one once, but over time the elastic tubing got brittle and broke.




> The new CHARGER by Ruger, It is a 10/22 Handgun. With Leupold 2.5X8 Extended Eye Relief scope and ten cases of .22LR. Thats 50,000 rounds, and ten extra magazines.


I have a 10/22 and was thinking about getting a Ruger Mark II or III. Is there a reason why you would go for the Charger before one of those?

----------


## Fargus

> I like this idea. Have you actually hunted with a slingshot? Is there a particular type you would recommend? I had one once, but over time the elastic tubing got brittle and broke.


Personally, I've never hunted with one. In my youth, like most kids, I did use one. I used to know a few people who were fans of them for hunting though. They used ball bearings as ammo and the delivered power for the range was pretty impressive. I used to have one similar to these, a 'wrist rocket'. Although the ones we used appear to have had better tubing. If the tubing broke, we would replace it with strips from car tire inner tubes (dating myself) or bicycle tire tubes. A steel ball bearing with the diameter of a nickel can take down, stun, or seriously damage some fairly large threats, quietly.

The primary reason I chose slingshots and bows (crossbows are great, though not fast to reload) over a gun was the idea of recoverable or readily renewable ammo. I also consider weight a factor in a survival setting. I normally don't take a ton of ammo with me when I'm out. A full clip in the gun and at most two backup clips (I carry a .40 S&W Sig P229). I am not a fan of the .22 caliber outside of a range (.223 and .220/.224 are another matter entirely). Just my preference. I felt that the scenario presented favored a light weapon with ammunition that could be scavenged or recovered. Otherwise, a gun, hands down.

----------


## crashdive123

I am confident in my abilities with my 22 rifle.  I would probably not eat quite as well if all I had was a slingshot.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Ruger 10/22, Ruger Single Six

----------


## Fargus

I suppose it boils down to defining exactly what 'survival' scenario one is going to be a part of. SHTF, where you have time to grab a well stocked BOB and head out in a provisioned vehicle? Lost in the wilds, rescue time unknown? Escape from some threat and being pursued? Wilderness living by choice? Desert survival? I'm sure there are many others.

I naturally would place a firearm as my preferred weapon. As stated though, ammo will not last forever. Except for perhaps a SHTF situation or a conscious decision to leave civilization behind and live off the land, one is not going to have 50k rounds of ammo at your disposal as someone mentioned. In those cases, I would have something with far more punch than a .22.

So, why are we grabbing this hypothetical projectile weapon then? Probably not for the two scenarios cited above, or else a .22 would be a poor choice overall (defense and game hunting). I tend to view a gun as a short term survival tool for any other situation. Yes, you probably will eat better, initially. No doubt. Then the ammo runs out.

Therefore, I'll stick to my guns  :Stick Out Tongue:  and hold that almost any projectile weapon that allows one to restock or fashion ammo from the wild is preferable for a survival situation where one doesn't have preparation time or the ability to cart around or have cached a stockpile of ammo and the duration of one being in such a dilemma is unknown. Also, guns are noisy, even subsonic rounds. If one is in a situation where being undetected is an issue for survival, then a gun isn't a positive asset except as a last resort.

Found here, just as an info source:
"_Just how powerful are modern slingshots? That depends on the size of elastics used, the length of draw, and the size, weight, and shape of ammo. Using exceptionally strong bands with lightweight marbles or small pellets, will give you hot velocities close-in, but little carrying power at slightly longer ranges. Relatively light bands used with large "steelies" won’t deliver much velocity or carry far, but will impact mightily close up. With proper balance of bands and shot, though, these weapons will whistle a ball bearing through six to eight layers of tough cardboard, knock a forest grouse or jackrabbit kicking out to 25 yards or so, or drive a standard broadhead arrow as far as 125 yards or 1/2" deep into a red fir board! TRUMARK folding slingshots reach velocities of 200 miles per hour and project the ammo out to 225 yards._"

----------


## Beo

Sling shots are for kids, real men use bows and guns  :Big Grin:

----------


## trax

> Sling shots are for kids, real men use bows and guns


That's just what Goliath was saying when this kid named David rudely interrupted him

----------


## MedicineWolf

David... Beo... both punks... lol...

----------


## Beo

Still mad bro, sad really sad. 
And I agree projectile vomit is the most deadly, it can cause multi firings by bystanders.

----------


## sgtdraino

The slingshot idea is really growing on me. I would probably bring a gun too, but a slingshot is so small and lightweight, it would be easy to pack one in with the rest of the gear. Much less bulky than a bow or an air rifle.

As for guns, I'm becoming a fan of .357 Magnum/.38 Special. The cartridges are still fairly small for portability, but good bang. I've got a Ruger GP100, and I'm thinking of getting a lever gun in .357 Magnum to match. I have heard .357 can achieve velocities in the range of a 30-30 rifle cartridge in a long enough barrel.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Best recalculate and rethink. Unless you plan on eating bear and elk as a steady diet a 22 will kill anything in the continental US. More deer have been killed with a 22 than any other caliber. A brick(500 rounds) isn't that big and don't weigh that much. A 10/22 with a few extra mags. several bricks, my EK out of mothballs would take me a long way. If I ran low in your SHTF situation, which I think ain't gonna happen other folks would supply my needs. That's just down and dirty cause most men on this forum can make decent weapons, take what they need if so inclined. I would bring a few more goodies that have multiple uses, weapons being one of them and I keep a slingshot in the storage bldg in the wood just to run off dogs and other pests.

----------


## Fargus

> More deer have been killed with a 22 than any other caliber.


Using a .22 for deer is not legal in many states. I'd have to see some documentation backing up this claim. Many consider using a .22 on deer unethical. A discussion here.

----------


## crashdive123

> Using a .22 for deer is not legal in many states. I'd have to see some documentation backing up this claim. Many consider using a .22 on deer unethical. A discussion here.


But remember the premise of the original question.  Best projectile weapon for a survival situation.

**Officer, I was lost, injured, and terrified.  All I'm doing is trying to stay alive.  Thank God you're here to rescue me.

Rescue you?  Heck son, I'm writing you a ticket for hunting deer with that 22 ya got.

Ticket? Well......OK.......but at least I've got a way out of here.

Son, it is against department policy to take riders in our patrol vehicles.  Your appearance date is at the bottom of the ticket.  Have a nice day.**

----------


## RobertRogers

I agree with many, .22LR rifle and for many reasons as often discussed elsewhere.

----------


## Fargus

> But remember the premise of the original question.  Best projectile weapon for a survival situation.


I didn't forget it, I'm just dubious about .22 have killed more deer than any other caliber. Kind of a stat out of thin air. I really don't think anyone would choose to carry .22 for any form of personal defense in a survival situation (also part of the original premise). As far as using a .22 for survival hunting, I'm sure squirrels and birds would be in danger, but I'm tending to doubt the broad claim about that caliber's effectiveness for anything much larger, particularly a single shot kill. I sure there are some great marksmen on here, but eye shots on larger game aren't all that common. .22 just lacks the ballistics for dealing with a good cross breeze, rain, or even punching through light brush on a consistent basis. I'm not sure a .22 would even bother a wolverine or badger, much less a good sized cat at anything outside of close range. Can you kill good sized game with a .22, sure. Is it a good choice overall, I personally don't think so. That caliber's only advantage is the amount of ammo one can carry. If one doesn't get a first shot kill, thus requiring follow-ups, then even that factor is negated.

----------


## Rick

First, and I've posted this before, if it's a survival situation what are you going to do with a deer or elk carcass? That's a lot of meat that you are not going to be carrying with you. Better to acquire small game along the way, IMHO. 

As for the .22 for protection. You better believe I'd carry it for that in a survival situation. They can kill you just as dead. Worse, they can leave you with a nasty wound that probably can't be dealt with in a survival situation, which could lead to a slow and painful death.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Most deer on the Mexican side of the border are killed by a 22. Cheap ammo is the main reason. With age, eyesight, shakes etc I can put a mag in a quarter off rest at 30yds with my scoped Ruger Mark II and haven't bothered to try with the 10/22, also scoped with a 6X fixed so I don't need glasses for either. Nobody knows how to hunt anymore. IMO a 30 cal is overkill for deer and we are talking plain ole SURVIVAL and forget about rules and regs 22 cal is illegal for deer that means your long range 222, 223 or 22-250 is only good for a groundhog. If you can't get withing 40yds of your game or less you might as well shoot a can of beans for lunch. Most deer are killed within 50yds by decent hunters. As for defense put a 22 in someone's ear or a 45, he won't know the difference. In my part of the country lots of deer are taken with slugs and muzzle loaders. I do know folks that feed their family with a 22. They need meat anytime he takes a 22 and gets a nice young doe. It ain't legal I know but he feeds his family. You get down to just surviving a firearm is nice to have but I am sure I could do reasonably well without one, until I found someone that had one I could "borrow". What I rambled on about just means it ain't the size of the gun, it's the man behind it. I am sure a man like Beo who favors a flintlock is as deadly, one shot one kill and even an older "gentleman" like myself can point shoot your shirt buttons at 20yds with my 45. IMHO out West or where long range shots are needed you are correct. In the deep woods you don't need the firepower. In a true honest survival situation it ain't the biggest dog that wins the fight, it's the meanest and around here if you dropped a deer in a survival situation with a loud firearm better dig in for 4hrs or more. I would bet you would lose your game, or at the least be forced to "share".

----------


## Ole WV Coot

http://www.nwitimes.com/articles/200...090007e67a.txt  This is a link for this year about 2 teenagers killing 15+ deer with a 22 from a car. Take a look just for grins.

----------


## Beo

Hey Coot, good article. The kids 18 and 17 should be tried as adults, weapons and vehicle confiscated. Spotlighting deer from a car is illegal in Indiana, it was not their headlights it was a handheld spotlight. Poaching is illegal and all should be tried and convicted to fullest evtent of the law, it gives hunting a bad name. And the woman who said they were her cousins, well *BIG FAT WHO CARES* to her, and no one cares how "good" they are most of the time and what little angels they are said to be. They were wrong and must pay the piper.

----------


## Beo

All 3 kids should be shot in the face with a stream of projectile vomit!!!

----------


## Riverrat

I would take it just a bit farther and go with the 22 mag. I have seen deer and black bear shot with these and both droped with one shot. Shells are light, not to expensive, and easy to pack quite a few. I use my bolt action marlin for varmit, small game, and grouse hunting. Love it. Would like to get my hands on a lever action though.

----------


## Sourdough

Some of you might enjoy:  www.RimfireCentral.com 
I have been learning about CZ's with SST (single set trigger).

----------


## Gray Wolf

> Some of you might enjoy:  www.RimfireCenteral.com 
> I have been learning about CZ's with SST (single set trigger).


I think you ment www.rimfirecentral.com  :Wink:

----------


## crashdive123

The picture is better on Hopeak's. :Big Grin:

----------


## Gray Wolf

Figures...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## crashdive123

What? Whad I say?

----------


## skunkkiller

recruve bow in the 50# range you can make arrows for it an no one hears it coming in defence sitution.not to hard to master.

----------


## Gray Wolf

Here crash a nice Harley for ya.

----------


## Sourdough

Yes, GW, sorry I did mean www.rimfirecentral.com

----------


## Riverrat

Thanks to both, that is a nice site.

----------


## crashdive123

> Here crash a nice Harley for ya.


Sure, sure....tease me.  Where's the bike?

----------


## chiggersngrits

thats a good one. thanks for the link.

----------


## skunkkiller

I keep a wrist rocket in my backpack at all times . I use lead split shoot or egg sinkers for ammo. have alot of fuzzy tialed rats with grays and reds.

----------


## skunkkiller

I keep a wrist rocket in my backpack at all times . I use lead split shoot or egg sinkers for ammo. have alot of fuzzy tialed rats with grays and reds.but I would still take my bow.

----------


## Rick

Okey dokey then. Okey dokey then for you.

----------


## crashdive123

Kind of like deja vu all over again.

----------


## VampireRanger676

I carry kunais with me they are ninja throwing knives along with a chain whip they seem to be pretty effective on small game and are very useful in muti-tasking

----------


## trax

would that be multi-tasking like:

"well _hmmmm_, over here we have marauding visigoths, while _over there_ ninja terrorists, what to do what to do?"

----------


## Sam Reeves

If I could only take one gun it would be a shotgun and a variety of shells.

----------


## catfish10101

Firearm for sure.
Which one? The one you have with you!! 
I'd say shotgun for hunting but if only for protection, .45 caliber pistol or larger. The pistol is easy to carry, quick to draw, and good for close shooting (bear in your tent).

----------


## klkak

My Mom, sisters and I did not starve to death in my youth because of a single shot .22lr and a plentiful supply of nice fat mule deer and whitetails and the food commodities given out at the government warehouse in town. Between 1972 and 1981 that little .22 provided at least two dear a year, not to mention all the squirrel, quail, band tails, coon, bobcats and beaver. Oh and one old black bear that was trying to get into the chicken house one night. He was found dead out by the highway the next day after being hit 3 time with the little .22. Yes it was illegal to kill deer with a .22lr back in those days but those were desperate times for us. The only time I would feel under gunned with a .22lr is if I was facing something the size of a VW bug covered with brown fur and sporting 5 inch claws and 2 inch K-9s.

----------


## klkak

I would now only advocate the use of a .22lr or .22mag for the taking of big game as a last resort in a survival situation.

----------


## Beo

I still say the potatoe cannon and projectile vomit are the best  :Big Grin:

----------


## 91g-dub

> I still say the potatoe cannon and projectile vomit are the best


I'll see your potatoe cannon and raise you a "Punkin Chucker"

http://www.pumpkinnook.com/facts/chuckin.htm

----------


## Beo

How about I raise you a Watermellon Mortar and two tomatoe grenades!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

I fold. Why don't I ever get anything better than a spud gun?

----------


## trax

Because everyone here knows better than to let you have anything better than a spud gun? Just a guess.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gray Wolf

Mom can Rick have a water balloon?

No son, he'll hurt himself  :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

Spud?  Is he back?

----------


## Tactical Tom

I'm going with a .22LR , ammo is Cheap & you can take up to deer sized game (with proper shot placement) I would take my Ruger 10/22 sporter & my Ruger MKII Stainless Target pistol  :Big Grin:

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

I would have to go with either my 870 pump and assorted shells or my 22lr most likely if only one were allowed I'd choose the 870 hands down.  But if I were to have all I wanted I'd opt for both.

----------


## canid

i would also tend towards the .22lr, particularly because in most areas, small game is more reliably taken than large, and not all conditions permit the preservation of more than a few days of meat anyway. in addition, as i believe was mentioned, the ammo is lighter and smaller. 25 12 ga buck loads buys you at least 500 .22lr, in cost and weight.

i would have thought more seriously about the bow, but under most circumstances, i can make my own archery equiptment, and for those who can't, what happens when all your arrows are damaged or broken? at least if you loose or break something you made yourself, you know how to replace it.

.22lr ammo is small, inexpensive and pletiful enough to feel justified using the occasional round for firestarting. also, many of us remember either using a larger cartridge wrong for firelighting, or seeing a popular television show host do so. it's harder to live down when you have only a few rounds with you and that may have been your last option.

----------


## sgtdraino

> Personally, I've never hunted with one. In my youth, like most kids, I did use one. I used to know a few people who were fans of them for hunting though. They used ball bearings as ammo and the delivered power for the range was pretty impressive. I used to have one similar to these, a 'wrist rocket'. Although the ones we used appear to have had better tubing.


I guess the tubing is the one thing you would want to carry extra of. I just picked up one of these small folding slingshots at Wally World for about 6 bux. Looks nearly identical to the one I had 20 years ago. Looks like surgical tubing. I wonder what would be the cheapest place to get extra? Or, for that matter, better tubing. Suggestions?




> A steel ball bearing with the diameter of a nickel can take down, stun, or seriously damage some fairly large threats, quietly.


The diameter of a *nickel*? Really? That sounds really huge and heavy to me, can a slingshot really give that enough velocity? When I picked up mine, I got the largest bearings they had, and those were still only 3/8".




> The primary reason I chose slingshots and bows (crossbows are great, though not fast to reload) over a gun was the idea of recoverable or readily renewable ammo. I also consider weight a factor in a survival setting.


Yep, you really can't beat the weight or simplicity of the slingshot. Of course, it would still be nice to hear some actual hunting success stories for them!  :Smile: 




> Just my preference. I felt that the scenario presented favored a light weapon with ammunition that could be scavenged or recovered. Otherwise, a gun, hands down.


On that subject, I finally got the lever gun I wanted. It's a Puma M92 in .357 Magnum/.38 Special, with a 16" barrel and an enlarged hand lever. I have not gotten a chance to fire it yet, hopefully it will turn out to be a good gun. I have heard that Pumas (made by Rossi/LSI) can either be quite good, or rather crap. I got it because I wanted a rifle in .357 to complement my Ruger GP100 in the same caliber, and I have read that .357 through the longer rifle barrel puts it in the same ballpark as a 30-30. I know many don't think the large loop is very functional, but I just couldn't resist going for "The Rifleman" look.  :Smile:  And at least for me, I think the larger loop is more comfortable, because I don't have to change the angle of my hand when I work the action. I'm also curious as to how .38 shot shells will perform in the longer barrel.

----------


## crashdive123

> II wonder what would be the cheapest place to get extra? Or, for that matter, better tubing. Suggestions?


When you google "buy surgical tubing" you get a pretty good listing.  If you've got a dive shop nearby where you are, they usually carry it.

----------


## Fargus

> I guess the tubing is the one thing you would want to carry extra of. I just picked up one of these small folding slingshots at Wally World for about 6 bux. Looks nearly identical to the one I had 20 years ago. Looks like surgical tubing. I wonder what would be the cheapest place to get extra? Or, for that matter, better tubing. Suggestions?


Bicycle tire inner tube. $.99 at the local dollar store. Medical supply stores carry tubing. Some outdoor stores carry it as well. Also, as mentioned by someone else, dive shops.



> The diameter of a *nickel*? Really? That sounds really huge and heavy to me, can a slingshot really give that enough velocity? When I picked up mine, I got the largest bearings they had, and those were still only 3/8".


I grew up in Pittsburgh, during the height of the steel industry. We could find ball bearings up to an inch without much bother. Cold War military production. We normally used marbles or, even more often, just plain rocks though. Rocks were plentiful and no sweat if unrecovered, just grab a new rock. Marbles were hard to find after a shot. Ball bearings were more easily found than marbles after a shot and more impressive to show off to friends and girls.



> Yep, you really can't beat the weight or simplicity of the slingshot. Of course, it would still be nice to hear some actual hunting success stories for them!


Google is your friend. I believe there is even a section dedicated to sling/slingshot hunting on one of the hunting sites.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> I finally got the lever gun I wanted. It's a Puma M92 in .357 Magnum/.38 Special, with a 16" barrel and an enlarged hand lever. I have not gotten a chance to fire it yet, hopefully it will turn out to be a good gun.


Well, did ya fire it yet, it's been about an hour??? 
Seriously when you do (in the next hour) please let us know.  :Big Grin:

----------


## sgtdraino

> Well, did ya fire it yet, it's been about an hour??? 
> Seriously when you do (in the next hour) please let us know.


lol. Money is tight right now, I don't have a good place to go shoot unless I want to pay out the arse, and right now I can't even afford to buy enough bullets to make it worth my while.

----------


## sgtdraino

Bump, because I like this poll.

Also, I shot my Puma. Nice! Didn't get to shoot it much, it was in between firearms qualifying. Not much to say, other than it worked. No malfunctions. Shot a bit high, I don't have it sighted in properly yet.

I also shot a .38 shot shell through it. I don't think I've ever shot one of those before. It was so quiet with so little recoil, that I thought it had misfired. But nope! Good pattern on target.

----------


## chiangmaimav

There is no doubt a firearm is the best survival weapon if you have the option. In Thailand they are difficult to obtain legally and totally illegal for foreigners. The favorite hunting implemets here are crossbows and slingshots. I have killed much small game effectively with crossbows but no luck with slingshots but the locals are deadly with them and they are compact, easy to master(for most people) and ammo is lying all over the ground. All in all, though, I agree a spear is the best all-around survival weapon. It is powerful and can bring down fairly large game and ina pinch serves as a great hand to hand weapon. Also easy to make and material usually readily available.

----------


## tsitenha

Definately a .22lr for my needs would be the choice.

----------


## Runs With Beer

I still like the 1022 for a all around use gun.

----------


## Dave Johns

If I had to carry one gun, on the move, for an extended period (as in end-of-the-world) I would say a 10/22. The ammo is light enough that you can carry a thousand rounds in your pockets.  I keep meaning to buy one, but then I start looking at the AR's...

As far as my regular BOB, I have 1 box of ammo for my handgun, which is great for personal defence, but would suck at hunting. In my pack I have a couple of rat traps, fishing gear, and a folding slingshot. With as much small game as there is in my area, I expect I could eat pretty ok. (I dont "practice" enough with any of them, though.)

If it is a "bug-in", then things change significantly.  12 gauge, a couple of handguns, and a carbine in .45 just for fun.

----------


## CreekWalker

I voted for sling/slingshot for one reason if SHTF for an extended period of time (years) ammo will not be easy to obtain. The sling has been used for eons and is a reliable weapon in the hands of a skillful user. Ancient armies used slings. When I lived in Idaho in the early 80's there were a group of illegal immigrants that lived on the same property I rented. One day I saw them coming in from the sage brush with three rabbits weapon of choice they threw rocks to kill them nothing more. Needless to say I was slightly impressed. My second choice would be able to make my own bow.

----------


## flandersander

Lots of small game around here. My ruger 10/22 LR carbine is the rifle for me. Easily takes small game, and can take large game if absolutly necesssary. With a 3-r power scope, bull barrel, thumbhole stock, its an amazing gun for survival, plinking and just plain hunting.

----------


## rebel

I voted bow and arrow.

Reasons:  All parts can be made in the field.  Quiet and effective.  Can be used for game and fish.  Compared to a long gun it's non threatening.

----------


## klkak

> I voted bow and arrow.
> 
> Reasons:  All parts can be made in the field.  Quiet and effective.  Can be used for game and fish.  Compared to a long gun it's non threatening.


It also requires a considerable amount of time to become good enough with it to be *effective*.  You could starve to death in the process. :Cool:

----------


## RichNH

For survival, a 22LR rifle.

My carry gun when hiking is a S&W Chief's Airweight .38, it's very light weight and that counts for a lot.

----------


## SARKY

As much as I have to agree with the .22lr (10-22 my preference) being the best projectile weapon. I really need to bring up the Atlatl. It can be used to throw darts, arrows and light spears. It is relatively easy to make and master. It predates the bow as a distance weapon.

----------


## Pal334

> As much as I have to agree with the .22lr (10-22 my preference) being the best projectile weapon. I really need to bring up the Atlatl. It can be used to throw darts, arrows and light spears. It is relatively easy to make and master. It predates the bow as a distance weapon.


Sarky,,  Thanks for your comment on the Atlatl. Peaked my interest, so I googled it and came up with the following sites of interest.

http://www.worldatlatl.org/

http://www.atlatl.com/

http://www.primitiveways.com/atlatl_branch.html

Of course there are many more.

Must admit I knew nothing about it before (and still don't), but is a concept that I am going to read up on.  Looks like a great addition to the "tool box" , a time tested hunting weapon.

----------


## rebel

> It also requires a considerable amount of time to become good enough with it to be *effective*.  You could starve to death in the process.


 
I do see your point.

However, the question is:"What projectile weapon do you think is "best" for a survival scenario? The weapon would primarily be used for gathering food, and perhaps personal protection in a pinch".

So, I answered the question for myself.

----------


## klkak

> I do see your point.
> 
> However, the question is:"What projectile weapon do you think is "best" for a survival scenario? The weapon would primarily be used for gathering food, and perhaps personal protection in a pinch".
> 
> So, I answered the question for myself.


The majority of people can pick up a rifle or shotgun and have a reasonable expectation of using it effectively.  Unfortunately very few folks can pick up a bow, slingshot, atlatl, spear, rabbit stick, rock or whatever and be expected to use it with effect.

----------


## RunsWithDeer

I feel comfortable using a long bow for survival, I voted bow and arrow.  I have made my own bow and arrows, but I did cheat. I had the help of power tools, and I didn't use all self made/collected materials.  The string, glues, arrow shafts and finishes were all purchased. I just started making a new long bow with an Osage stave.  As for proficiency, I usually harvest 2 or 3 whitetails each year, this year was 3.   And I used mostly self made equipment.  
This year my goal is to harvest a turkey with a long bow.

----------


## rebel

> The majority of people can pick up a rifle or shotgun and have a reasonable expectation of using it effectively.  Unfortunately very few folks can pick up a bow, slingshot, atlatl, spear, rabbit stick, rock or whatever and be expected to use it with effect.


I agree with you about the majority of people being better off with a firearm.

Maybe I mis-read the question.  I thought the question was asking which I would choose for myself.

----------


## ClayPick

Other than a firearm I’d go with the slingshot. Years of practice keeping squirrels out of my birdfeeders has paid off. Hard to make one in the middle of nowhere though.

----------

